# guy stays incredibly calm after cobra bite



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

give him his due he stayed very calm after a bite from a very dangerous snake, and he does a noble job as well

YouTube - Cobra Bite


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

great find Si i like the fact he jumped straight back into it and released the animal the next day


----------



## alcon1984 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thats carzy, hes as cool as a cucumber. 

Id be freaken if that happened :2thumb:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Compare that, with this................

YouTube - Cobra Bite


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

That first clip is amazing! What a brilliant guy!




stuartdouglas said:


> Compare that, with this................
> 
> YouTube - Cobra Bite


that guy is a pr*ck! 


what a difference...


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

id say the guy in the first clip is more nuts than anything, he dosnt even bandage his arm and hes going on about how hes got some sort of feeling going up his arm.:lol2: ppshhyyycooo!!!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I know a couple of Indian guys who regularly rescue "hots" from situations in India, they are great guys and are all like that gut, respect!!!


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Compare that, with this................
> 
> YouTube - Cobra Bite


Austin Stevens is awesome


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

repkid said:


> Austin Stevens is awesome


behave!!!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

He did the right thing. Well done fella!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

stuartdouglas said:


> Compare that, with this................
> 
> YouTube - Cobra Bite


I hate this guy. He thinks he is Steve Irwin


----------



## jonnygti (Apr 23, 2008)

Austin is a top bloke i met once and spent a good while chatting to him, i have alot of respect for the man.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Compare that, with this................
> 
> YouTube - Cobra Bite


I do like Austin but that reaction does make me laugh!


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

if i got bit by it id be prety sketched lol, i definetly wouldnt try catching again.


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

stuartdouglas said:


> Compare that, with this................
> 
> YouTube - Cobra Bite


notice how they both sought treatment hmmmmmmmmmm, even the so called idiot austin, what does that make you?..............


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

loxocemus said:


> notice how they both sought treatment hmmmmmmmmmm, even the so called idiot austin, what does that make you?..............


There's absolutely no need to bring this up again.


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

Respect to the Indian guy! but Ausin stevens (segal) is such a :censor: stupid f:censor::censor:! He act so macho and then practically breaks own like a little girl when he (deservedly) gets bitten. I cant stand the man! and then there are the other clips where he is wrestling an anaconda with some matrix-style camera work thrown in! what a C*ck!




repkid said:


> Austin Stevens is awesome


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Richcymru said:


> Respect to the Indian guy! but Ausin stevens (segal) is such a :censor: stupid f:censor::censor:! He act so macho and then practically breaks own like a little girl when he (deservedly) gets bitten. I cant stand the man! and then there are the other clips where he is wrestling an anaconda with some matrix-style camera work thrown in! what a C*ck!


All I can say is that I do not like the style of the programs he does, however I've not met the Guy and wouldnt go as far as saying that.

I do n know a few tales of people who have worked with him but thats not for me to talk about. He probably has a lot of pressure on him from the producers making him do "interesting TV".

He is quite an accomplished photographer and is probably a nice guy so I think your comment is harsh.


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

I really enjoy watching Austin Stevens shows, I've heard he does a fair bit of conservation work too, So fair play to him. And said above, his photography is Impressive.


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

His programs are just over the top! there was one where he was running through dense jungle cos he apparently spotted a flying snake (about 500m away)....a bit unbelievable!


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah they're set up like that lol, When he's on horse back and all of a sudden starts giving chase to what ever Lizard he's just seen scarper out of burrow 200m away.


----------



## VoodooViper (Jan 25, 2009)

That indian guy is a legend....lol so damn calm, just another day


----------

